# My new half land/half water enclosure.



## Jaiiiwon (Feb 19, 2014)

So the story is my enclosure got infested with roaches because I left it to the care of one of my mates when I went on a holiday and I forgot to leave him important details such as my AHDs are not very good hunters and so hand feeding is needed to ensure that live food does not get loose.

I spent today getting rid of the roaches and thought I might as well redesign the enclosure while I'm at it and here is what I got.

http://imageshack.com/a/img560/2097/b1lj.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img69/1900/uapj.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img69/6808/stgq.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img713/2665/j259.jpg

I was almost tempted not to put 'em in anymore, because it didnt want its to get ruined. Haha!

All of it comprises of reused materials from my old set up (branches, repti-carpet, etc), stuff from when I used to have an aquarium (power filter, air pump, misc. tubing, suction cups, etc) and misc stuff from Bunnings which ended up being under $20 (pebbles, crate/tray, etc) 


Just in case if anyone wants to attempt something similar or perhaps improve my idea, feel free to check out the section below...

*-----BUILD THREAD.-----*

So this is my enclosure after cleaning it and everything removed.
http://imageshack.com/a/img38/4938/gm3r.jpg


*1. Crate*
http://imageshack.com/a/img46/6108/ji2x.jpg

The purpose of the crate is to hold up the soil and prevent it from displacing from where I wanted it, as water will be moving within the set up, I didn't want to find myself having to redo the land part every so often. The soil I wanted to use was coir peat, and so as you can see, the mesh at the bottom of the crate was going to be a problem as the coir peat would just pass through.

*2. Geo-fabric*
http://imageshack.com/a/img850/151/nu2i.jpg

I found this stuff in the garage (I'm sure you can find it in Bunnings), its basically material that allows water to pass but will retain soil on either side of the fabric. I used this to solve the problem above. It will allow water to pass at the bottom retaining moisture in the soil, but not allowing the soil to pass through the crate. 

After cutting it to shape I basically cable tied it to the inside of the crate for extra measures, as shown in the following pictures.
http://imageshack.com/a/img833/6148/5mdp.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img513/262/xeq0.jpg

*3. Repti-Carpet Wall*
http://imageshack.com/a/img513/2360/h0ai.jpg

In my previous set up, I didn't have anything along the back wall, and so the only things that the dragons could climb on was the sushi rollers and the branches. Other than that they'd try scratch the glass thinking they could climb it. So i decided to run the repti-carpet along the back wall of the tank so that they can wall climb all day, also because its green it adds to the foresty feel in my opinion. 

This was achieved by recycling heater suction cups from my previous aquarium tank, and cutting holes into the repti-carpet so that its arms would protrude through and cable tie it so that the carpet can't come off the suction cups. Then simply have the suction cups hold up the carpet onto the wall. 
http://imageshack.com/a/img27/6015/4ade.jpg
Here's a picture to help.

*4. Coir peat*
http://imageshack.com/a/img691/3650/9lku.jpg

Most of you should know how this is done, but just in case there are any people out there with no experience with this substrate, you basically just put the coir peat brick into a bucket and as you pour water you break up the clumps and keep doing that until you have a nice consistent texture of the soil. Then just fill. Use a spade to help, its less messier than using just your hands. 

*5. Decorate *
http://imageshack.com/a/img703/1387/n0xb.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img713/3627/x57e.jpg

The wooden hut thing, I found it at Reject Shop. It's meant to be a bathroom accessory which holds soap and lotion dispensers but I turned it upside down and made it a platform for the AHDs to climb. 

The bamboo, is called 'Lucky Bamboo', can be found in $1 stores, Bunnings or somewhere like Parklea/Paddys Markets. To ensure they don't fall, i fixed them to the mesh on the side of the tank using paper clips. Just run it around the bamboo and though the mess and then cross the legs so it doesn't slip out. 

Branches, were from a neighbours tree. The "insert very insulting name" of a neighbour had a tree that reached over onto our backyard and I got fed up of cleaning the leaves that fell onto our side of the fence. So I brought out the saw and chop chop. 

Sushi rollers, those things leaning on the very left of the tank that looks like bbq skewers tied together. Can be found at coles or woolies. Great for small climbing reptiles such as the AHDs. It can hold them very well.

Plants, I don't know what they are but I just grabbed them from the backyard as they were growing way too large. And if you can spot it, there's mint that i planted in there. I don't know if it'll last but it seems to leave a nice fragrance in the tank. 

Pebbles, used so that you cant see the ugly bottom of the tank. Can be purchased at Bunnings, pet stores, etc.

Air pump and Power filter, used to keep the water moving as these guys sometimes cant recognize water unless its moving. Also, aeration and movement will prevent stagnation of the water. 

*6. Reptiles*
http://imageshack.com/a/img534/2848/wg7z.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img34/5489/pnww.jpg

Don't forget why you made it in the first place. I was soooo tempted to leave these guys out, because I was so proud of my design but here are photos of the two beauts, Male and Female Angle Headed Dragons. I've had them for over a year now. The female looks gravid, besides the obvious weight gain, but also her appetite is crazy! There's plenty signs of pre-mating rituals such as male head bobbing, submissions of the female from the male biting her neck from behind, etc. I've caught these guys mating if anyone is interested to see these guys get caught red handed mid into the deed, I can upload for educational purposes.


----------



## Ramy (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice looking setup. What sort of filtration do you use, and how do you find it copes with the soil/gravel/etc? How often do you have to clean the filters?


----------



## 86JAP (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow very nice!! Love the idea of a water feature in an enclosure.


----------



## Jaiiiwon (Feb 19, 2014)

Ramy said:


> Nice looking setup. What sort of filtration do you use, and how do you find it copes with the soil/gravel/etc? How often do you have to clean the filters?



Thanks mate. I've only had the tank running for less than 24hrs, so I guess it's something i'll have to keep an eye out on as time passes. But as of now I'm only running a simple sponge filter in the power filter. I don't think i'll need to clean the filter often, as I've constructed the set up in a way that the soil would not be able to reach the filter. Hence, the crate + geo-fabric used under the 'build thread' section. So far the filter is fine, no clogs or struggles.


----------



## Jaiiiwon (Feb 19, 2014)

.


----------

